# Is Clockworkmod Recovery navigation going to be fixed for Galaxy Nexus?



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry if this was asked anywhere, but surprisingly I haven't seen it more than once in a random thread.

I confirmed that this wasn't just an issue for me, so is CWM Recovery going to be fixed/updated so that on the Nexus, the volume key navigation is not so jumpy? Sometimes I get so mad- the selector will jump from the top of the list all the way to the bottom and back around again with a single volume down press lmao.

This happens to all of you right? It's not always that bad, but it rarely only moves one item at a time with a press! I have in the past selected the wrong .zip because of this flaw.

Thanks if anyone knows anything.


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

It's a little... fickle, if you will. I'm hoping the touch version of CWM makes it to the Nexus myself.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep...pain in the butt! I also get a back button disabled line all the time. All the power button does is toggle the options on/off, won't select anything. But if I cycle through the list a couple times, it will enable the back button again.


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Yep...pain in the butt! I also get a back button disabled line all the time. All the power button does is toggle the options on/off, won't select anything. But if I cycle through the list a couple times, it will enable the back button again.


Yep, same here. It's awful especially on a device that we are flashing zips on all the time.

Why is it like this only on the Nexus anyway? Related to 4.0?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Big Font Mod CWR seems to have fixed the issue for me while making the screen more readable. Been using it all day and have yet to see this issue.


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Big Font Mod CWR seems to have fixed the issue for me while making the screen more readable. Been using it all day and have yet to see this issue.


Where do you see this? I just googled the name and nothing came up. Is it for the CDMA galaxy nexus?


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Big Font Mod CWR seems to have fixed the issue for me while making the screen more readable. Been using it all day and have yet to see this issue.


It does seem to be fixed in this version. I'm not a huge fan otherwise though, don't like the way the big font looks and it makes the messages while flashing have return lines in the middle messing up the formatting.

I wish TWRP 2.0 would be ported over. I haven't heard a word about this, just that it was possibly being worked on. I also saw that someone left TeamWin and that development would slow down. Im afraid this means it might be a while for it to be finished.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

just4747 said:


> Where do you see this? I just googled the name and nothing came up. Is it for the CDMA galaxy nexus?


It is included in P3Droids ROM Tranquility. Not sure if it is available somewhere else too.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Big Font Mod = http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14112-recovery-big-font-mod/


----------



## gomorrah (Aug 24, 2011)

thecaptain0220 said:


> I wish TWRP 2.0 would be ported over. I haven't heard a word about this, just that it was possibly being worked on. I also saw that someone left TeamWin and that development would slow down. Im afraid this means it might be a while for it to be finished.


I had mentioned this in a different thread, but the guy who is no longer on TeamWin is agrabren who was the lead developer for TWRP. I haven't really pursued the matter much further than that. But on the upside , agrabren tweeted that he is starting his own recovery project called Phoenix and it will have support for the GN.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

gomorrah said:


> I had mentioned this in a different thread, but the guy who is no longer on TeamWin is agrabren who was the lead developer for TWRP. I haven't really pursued the matter much further than that. But on the upside , agrabren tweeted that he is starting his own recovery project called Phoenix and it will have support for the GN.


Wow, i guess thats good and bad news. agraben is a great dev, im sure if he starts his own recovery project it will be good BUT TWRP was a long time in the making.

I wish TWRP 1.1 was available for the GN, by far my favorite recovery i've ever used.

In the mean time I'm going to give the big font CWM a try and cross my fingers that it fixes the volume key craziness.


----------



## holmes6 (Dec 29, 2011)

very frustrating for such a fundamental problem in simple interface
I find firm, slow presses on the volume keys advance the menu one slot. More typical quick presses, like I make intuitively after years of pressing buttons, causes it to be jumpy


----------



## danalo1979 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just use the rom manager app by clockwork and don't worry about manual administration through recovery.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

danalo1979 said:


> Just use the rom manager app by clockwork and don't worry about manual administration through recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus One. If you're downloading the ZIPs manually, the free version of RomManager will let you queue up the ZIPs, it will wipe Dalvik cache, reboot, everything all for you. I hadn't been able to use it on my Fascinate, it's so nice to have it back!


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

I hit up koush and clockwork mod a few times on twitter and he has not responded once. Kinda strange he does not even acknowledge this. I wonder if he has seen these threads. He has been working hard on his tethering app lately. Maybe now that he has released he might work on some other projects and we will see and update.

The guy is the man. I'm sure he will fix it for us.


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Yep...pain in the butt! I also get a back button disabled line all the time. All the power button does is toggle the options on/off, won't select anything. But if I cycle through the list a couple times, it will enable the back button again.


Hey guys I discovered that when u get back button disabled all you have to do to get it back is press vol up at the first row menu selection column . This takes you to the bottom row of the menu column. Now press down to return to the top. Do this until back button enabled reappears. This was a huge find for me. Hope it helps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

So u go back and forth from top to back to bottom. I hope this makes sense. Hard for me to describe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the larger font version guys. It looks much better (although blurryish) and the navigation skipping is gone!

Im sure when CWM is updated, this won't work anymore, but they better just fix the issue officially... I hope...


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14112-recovery-big-font-mod/

already been covered...and on the first page.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## just4747 (Jun 7, 2011)

Right but the original question was about the navigation issues, not the font size. But all good now since someone linked it on the page before this.

Oh and someone should move the other thread to the dev forums. I wouldnt have looked in the general one for a mod.


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

Some people were not able to flash some roms with the large font CWM. They would get an error, not sure if that has been fixed so keep that in mind if you get an error trying to flash a new rom.

But as far as the skipping goes, makes me want to throw my phone sometimes.


----------



## oneops (Aug 25, 2011)

cubarican84 said:


> Hey guys I discovered that when u get back button disabled all you have to do to get it back is press vol up at the first row menu selection column . This takes you to the bottom row of the menu column. Now press down to return to the top. Do this until back button enabled reappears. This was a huge find for me. Hope it helps
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


thats ow it works lol


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

oneops said:


> thats not what the fix is but may work lol
> 
> what is happening is the way our volume toggle is designed is sensitive to disable and enable the back button while in clockwork recovery
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## oneops (Aug 25, 2011)

disregard my post it was as i quoted. twrp is excellent cant wait for a port


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Koush has over 29,000 twitter followers and well over 1 million users for his apps. That might be part of why he doesn't respond via twitter...


----------

